# Snacks?



## Claire007 (May 7, 2015)

Hi just a bit of advice please. again! I was diagnosed Type 1 last week and after being put on a set dose of 8 basal and 6 bolus, I've now been advised I can start to carb count and adjust my bolus. 

Problem is I'm hungry all the time, to be expected initially I'm told!

So I can work out my carbs, give myself the Humalog, eat the food I've calculated but then what?!
 I guess I need a carb free snack if I'm hungry again an hour later, is that the right way to go?

I'm a long term 5:2er pre diabetes, and I've knocked this on the head for now but what are your carb free snack ideas? I've lost 3 stone and I really do not want to put it back on 

So, what do you snack on if you're hungry again following your insulin and your meal?


----------



## Copepod (May 7, 2015)

Assuming you are at ideal weight now, then it's fine to have low calorie / low carbohydrate snacks. However, most people lose weight in days / weeks / months before T1D, which is partly why you're feeling hungry now. I'd say that if you are hungry only an hour after most meal, assuming your blood glucose level isn't too high then, then perhaps you're not eating quite enough at meals? You can always add more low carbohydrate food at meal time or as a snack. 

Vegetables, with a few exceptions, are usually a good choice for filling up with low carbohydrate. Avoid things like potatoes; other root vegetables are moderate carbohydrate; leafy and pod veg are very low carbohydrate. But don't worry too much - a large carrot or couple of smaller ones weighing 100g, contains only about 10g carbohydrate.


----------



## HOBIE (May 7, 2015)

A tin of tuna or just FISH.  Cant get enough of the stuff


----------



## KookyCat (May 7, 2015)

Hiya
My favourites are olives (very low carb), cherry tomatoes dipped in hummus or with mozzarella or mini cheeses.  If really hungry I for for an oat biscuit with peanut butter (the oat biscuit is about 4g of carb so my background will usually cope with that) or celery sticks and peanut butter (the no added sugar version, I use meridian no sugar, no salt just whole peanuts smooshed).  
Nuts are also good snacks, as are eggs. I find the key is to invest in some plastic tubs and carry snacks with you, because it's nearly impossible to find no to low carb snacks when out and about.  

It took me a while to get used to how much food I needed to eat to fill me up because I was a grazer before basically just nibbled every couple of hours, so had no concept really of meals.  Still don't like the structure really but I'm more used to it now.  I do remember how hungry I was and that was no fun at all.  Don't worry too much about putting weight on, I added about three kilos at first but then it came off again when my appetite settled.


----------



## Claire007 (May 7, 2015)

Thank you, some great ideas there. I have bought lots of different sized Tupperware boxes this afternoon for when I go back to work next week. I guess I'm going to have to be organised! Took me awhile to realise I didn't have to starve I between meals and low to no carb would be fine. Now, if someone can just invent no carb chocolate.......


----------



## Riri (May 7, 2015)

I'm on 90-100g of carbs a day so my low/no carb snacks tend to be cheese, olives, mini gerkins, any cold meat slices, sugar free jelly with a dollop of creme fraiche (love it), small bowl of plain unsalted nuts, celery and the Lidl Greek style yogurt (only 4g carbs per hundred grams and it's fab). Mmm - I'm off to the kitchen!


----------



## khskel (May 7, 2015)

I always carry oatcakes with me and I agree with kooky cat about the meridian peanut butter. I also keep a bar of Green and Blacks 85% chocolate in me desk at work. Two small squares = 1.5g of carbs. A relatively guilt free indulgence.


----------



## KookyCat (May 7, 2015)

Claire007 said:


> Thank you, some great ideas there. I have bought lots of different sized Tupperware boxes this afternoon for when I go back to work next week. I guess I'm going to have to be organised! Took me awhile to realise I didn't have to starve I between meals and low to no carb would be fine. Now, if someone can just invent no carb chocolate.......



They have, well nearly, hotel chocolat do 100% cocoa solid bars, I rather like them but even for a dark chocolate lover they're pretty full on   they also do super milk choc which is rather lovely (60%cocoa solid so much less sugar than normal choc) and its 29g of carb per 100g which is about the same as dark chocolate.  Chocolate is the one thing I really really wouldn't give up


----------



## Claire007 (May 8, 2015)

KookyCat said:


> They have, well nearly, hotel chocolat do 100% cocoa solid bars, I rather like them but even for a dark chocolate lover they're pretty full on   they also do super milk choc which is rather lovely (60%cocoa solid so much less sugar than normal choc) and its 29g of carb per 100g which is about the same as dark chocolate.  Chocolate is the one thing I really really wouldn't give up



Now that is probably the best news and advice I've had since diagnosis


----------



## khskel (May 8, 2015)

KookyCat said:


> They have, well nearly, hotel chocolat do 100% cocoa solid bars, I rather like them but even for a dark chocolate lover they're pretty full on   they also do super milk choc which is rather lovely (60%cocoa solid so much less sugar than normal choc) and its 29g of carb per 100g which is about the same as dark chocolate.  Chocolate is the one thing I really really wouldn't give up



I just looked on the website, expensive but I can see me trying some for a treat.


----------



## KookyCat (May 9, 2015)

khskel said:


> I just looked on the website, expensive but I can see me trying some for a treat.



It is expensive but oh so worth it


----------

